# Horror on Christmas ride... :'(



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That just sent chills down my spine, I am so sorry for your loss. Sending good thoughts to the owner in what must be a terrible time. What a beautiful horse gone too soon.


----------



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of the horse, you just never know what is going to happen on a ride.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your lost. :'( I just lost a couple of horses just 2 weeks ago, and I'm still shaking. so I know how you feel.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's so scary and such a chilling reminder of how easily things can go wrong. I'm terribly sorry for everyone who had to endure that.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. Give her a hug =[ I can't even imagine. I am so so sorry.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone. x


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a very sad story. You were a good friend, standing by your friend in her time of need. Give her a hug and give yourself a good cry. So Sorry.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

That's terrible, I am so sorry for your lose! It's amazing how quickly things can turn tragic. A friend of mine's horse was just put down a few months ago because his pasturemate kicked him just right and shattered his leg. Everytime we lose an animal in our life it's devastating, but they're in your heart forever. 

I have always found this song very helpful, it helps me to make peace with the lose: song


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

What a horrible day for you and your friends  I had a mare that compound fractured her front leg a few years ago in the paddock, I still feel ill thinking it, the hurt never goes away completely, but it does dull over time. Best thing to do is try and get on with life as normal. Thinking of you and your friend xo


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your friends loss, give her hugs


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I am SO SO SO very sorry to hear about you and your friend's loss. Was it her own horse? That makes me feel sick to my stomach and I almost want to cry. I am so sorry..let your friend know you are there...it must be really hard dealing with this.

Let out your emotions(in a healthy way of course) and let your friend cry on you if needed. I don't know how I would deal with that but you are a true friend.

She was a beautiful horse.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh no! I am so so sorry for your loss. That would be devastating to experience. Your friend is in my thoughts!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

thank you. it was so scary...you dont ever expect anything like that to happen it was just an innocent ride with friends & it all went so wrong within seconds... i still cant get the image of it happening out of my head & i keep wanting to cry. Yeah it was her own horse, she had only had her since april aswell. Her & her 14yr old son are absolutely heart broken she was such an amazing horse so well behaved.. they were down the yard today & Jake (the son) just sort of forced a smile and a wave bless him..i feel so bad  trying not to cry now lol


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

So sorry for the loss, I lost my guy to a broken shoulder about 2 months ago and was the most awful experience to see him in so much pain. They had to put him down right then and there in my pasture he couldnt take one step. Again I am so sorry for everyone having to go through this. It will get easier with time.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats very sad  tell you frinend that i hope she is ok (even though i dont know her)  poor little hoppet!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, that's so horrible. My thoughts are with your friend while she deals with the loss of her beloved friend.

RIP Hoppet, she was beautiful.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh dear. I am greatly sorry for loss and I send my thoughts and prayers for anyone involved. 

R.I.P Hoppet.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

How tragic to lose a loved one at the holiday season.... I am so sorry it went so wrong. That was not how it was supposed to end.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Whoa, that is so sad. I cannot imagine what that must have been like. RIP Hoppet.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!! i'm sooooooo sorry to both you and your friend :'( that would have been sooo hard to watch. you are such a good friend to stay with her.
i watched a horse die a last year, we were at an event and at night the horse was put alone in the round yard near the bush with 2 metre high fences and he got spooked by a kangaroo and jumped out. he cleared the fence and then slipped. he broke his back leg and pelvis and he took off galloping to all the other horses and went down thrashing on a ponies yard that jumped out over my head as i tried to grab it. it died 10 minutes later from internal injuries and stress. it was the most horrible thing i ever saw in my life! so i know how you feel. seeing a horse die when you love horses soo much is heart breaking even if you don't know the horse.

go spend as much time cuddling your horse and let her know that your with her, because she had to watch it too.

send mine, ozzie's and marco's love to your horse, yourself and nicki and her son :'(


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

This is heartbreaking. Unfortunately I know the feeling the owner is feeling, since I too lost a horse in a freak accident. I was devastated for months and months. It will be almost 3 years and I still miss him terribly. I try to remember that things-no matter how traumatic-always happen for a reason and most the time we will never know that reason. I am so very sorry to the owner as well as everyone who had to witness this terrible event.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

When i read that i was thinking about if that happened to my horse id be crying for days  its sad how she looked you in the eyes to  sorry to hear that


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't even imagine how heartbreaking that would be. The first horse I lost was 24 years old. He colicked and we couldn't save him and had to put him down. It was probably 2 years before I could talk about him without crying. I get wayyyy too attached to my horses.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

that is terrible but atleast nickie spent her last moments riding her horse!!!


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Im so so sorry. I cant even imagine how you all feel after enduring that. Hope you all feel better soon x


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Soooo sorry...how sad


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

How awful!! I'm so sorry for the loss of that horse.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

My goodness, this is heart-wenching. I am so sorry to hear about Hoppet.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I started bawling the instant you said she fell because when a horse falls nothing good comes from it. I am so sorry for your friend and please do tell her that I send my best wishes and support. This story triggers a sad memory that scarred my first stable for the rest of thier lives. They used to have a very nice barn on the land that is now a giant pasture but it caught fire and they lost 2 horses and a foal. They weren't my horses and it happened before I had arrived (not by much) but I still feel the pain. Every newcomer cried when they heard about how they lost 3 innocent lives to the flames. It's a horrible thing to lose your best friend but sometimes it is best for them to be put down so that there's no more pain. The best you can do is be there for your friend and the other horses because you all had to witness it and you won't be able to heal without each other.


----------

